# copy 'n paste in ee



## balanga (Jun 13, 2021)

Does ee have copy 'n paste functionality? I haven't found any...


----------



## Tieks (Jun 13, 2021)

Afaik not built in. But selecting text with the mouse while keeping Shift pressed will copy, Shift-Ins and/or Shift and middle mouse button will paste.


----------



## im (Jun 13, 2021)

I usually manage FreeBSD over ssh from Windows or Linux PC.
Copy and paste works fine with ee(), when I use it remotely.

On windows I use Putty ssh-client, it supports copy some text by selecting it using mouse, and paste using right mouse button.

On Linux I use GUI terminal and ssh for remote access to the FreeBSD.
Linux GUI terminal supports copy and paste with Ctrl+Shift+C and Ctrl+Shift+V

In case of FreeBSD local console - I prefer to use mcedit. It is a builtin editor of Midnight Commander port.
It supports copy-paste via F3,F5 buttons and can insert text from a file and save selected text to a file.

So I had no troubles with copy-paste in ee() in case of remote usage over ssh.


----------

